# best crossbow scope



## scottee

Hi all 
just not sure which scope i should go with between varizone ,multizone , or lumizone any help would be much appreciated .


----------



## will750

for the price, you can't go wrong with the varizone....


----------



## Guest

Varizone works well but is long, I use Hawke scopes and by far are the best I have seen, the will be producing a speed vari scope next year that nearly half the size of the varizone. The have several recticle scopes to choose from as well as a progame that when you input the speed of your crossbow and the weight of the bolt will tell what each hash mark will be.


----------



## Crashman

Vortex Crossfire 3X32 Illuminated Reticle Crossbow scope....

http://www.vortexoptics.com/product...flescope-crossbow-illuminated-reticle/reticle


----------



## woodridge 30-30

im not a crossbow owner but i set up a hawke scope for a neighbour. they are backed up better then any other scope in there price range, infact id say there customer service is equal to ziess. they have software for all there scope that really helps. and i mean it really helps i use them on my airguns and out to almost 75 yards i can count on the accuracy that there programs give me. thats big in the airgun world! but all in all they still have mostly chinease manufactured parts which can be a pain since the turrets need to break in. the better ones are made in japan, but i think only the frontier models that look like nightforce scopes are made fully in japan. but out of all the chinease manufactured scopes they are the best. fm, tasco, centerpoint, leapers, new century (ncstar), nikko starling and barska all seem to offer the same scopes under difefferent names but hawke is easily the best of them.


----------



## scottee

I guess for now I will go with the varizone as there were only two different scope pkgs to pick from the company that i ordered the crossbow from , but will probably upgrade to something better at a later date . I haven't received the bow yet so haven't got a clue what to expect . Im gonna have to rely on the wisdom from the forum . 

Thanks


----------



## JDoupe

The lumizone is only $30, or so, more than the Varizone. I would go with that. It works just fine once you set your speed.


----------

